# PLQ in Shilo



## MOOXE (9 Dec 2006)

For January, February and March I will be on my PLQ course in something called a "Shilo." What exactly is a Shilo? When I ask my peers at work it only draws bone chilling shivers and copius amounts of giggling. I am so confused. Will I need my toque and gloves?


----------



## westernarmymember (9 Dec 2006)

Possibly


----------



## Pte_Martin (9 Dec 2006)

Shilo is a place, a fun place   > Good luck on your PLQ and have fun in Shilo  ;D


----------



## Radop (10 Dec 2006)

This time of year, you will definitely need your touque and gloves along with most of your winter kit.  I have several friends that work in that corner of the globe.  Good luck.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2006)

Ugh...Shilo....

Don't worry...most of Manitoba seems flat....everywhere but the training area  

Shilo is like the nexus of f**ked up weather..I remember is I looked to the right flank of my Trench, clear sunny skies...beautiful...look to the left, and it looked like the end of the world was falling from the sky.....


Enjoy Sh*thole, Manitoba


----------



## sky high (13 Dec 2006)

Naw, Shilo is a great place.   I grew up there before I joined.   Even the weather isn't as bad as some places I've been (Coral Harbour, Resolute).   There is enough to do to keep you busy and Brandon isn't that far away.  If you come from the prairies you would probably not mind the area.  If your from the coast or something then it might seem a bit harsh.   I gotta say I enjoyed growing up there.


----------



## EightPistons (18 Dec 2006)

I didn't mind my few months in Shilo at all, but I'm sure I'd be less optimistic if I were stationed there or something.  I also grew up in a similar terrain so I guess that helps.


----------



## RossF (20 Jan 2007)

Thinking back I don't feel like Manitoba was THAT bad. I mean the mess on the base there is pretty decent. But I have to agree with the earlier remark about how all of Manitoba seems flat, except for the training area at CFB Shilo, lol..and yeah the weather is kinda screwy sometimes - freezing cold PT in the morning, then blazing hot marches during the day. Go figure  ;D


----------

